# Retrofitting Aftermarket H7 Headlight Bulbs



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*H7 Bulbs...one final question.*

I've decided to hold off on the HID/Xenon kits for now...
I am going to buy new H7's...
What I need: Brightest...long lasting bulbs...IF possible, with a blue tint...I want the wannabe xenon look for now. LOL
What are your experiences..thoughts...








I'll wait till summer for the HID... or even the xenon swapout on oempl.us...
thanks/


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (passat06boi)*

Ok, I am in the same boat with you. I am going to put off the xenon kit for now since I have the automatic headlights and DRL is not supported by the kit at all. In another words, it will ruined the blasts and etc since it's not producing constant 12V to the bulbs when the DRLs are on. God knows what that will effects the wirings, the housing and etc. under the hood.
Unless you can disables the DRL lights, then the kit is out of the question for me. In terms of the H7 bulbs, I believe that the brightest and whitest out there now are the Sylvania Silverstars. Now, I am waiting anxiously to get my Philips Blue Vision bulbs to be shipped to me from UK. I read about it that it would have blue tint effects on the bulbs and xenon effect looking. Will keep you updated once I have it installed.
Worse comes to the worst, I think I will definitely opt for the $4000 Bi-Xenon upgrade. I think the headlights are VERY posh looking and it runs DRLs as well. That would be my ultimate option on headlights. HTH. Good luck!


_Modified by darien at 8:48 AM 11-24-2006_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*

My experience with blue tinted bulbs is that you lose visibility. They may look "cool" but you can't see with them. I hope your experience is different.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 8:49 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (vweosdriver)*

I agree, any time you use a tinted bulb, your lumen output drops off quite a bit. The light might look good, but your night visibility will suffer. Some companies sell tinted bulbs at a higher wattage to compensate for this, but these bulbs run at higher temperatures and you need to be concerned about overheating the headlight housing or bulb socket.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (ATLeos)*

Another 'trick' I have seen used by aftermarket bulb companies is to wind the filaments on a smaller diameter mandrel. This results in a brighter 'hotspot' of light directly in front of the driver, but at the expense of decreased light in all directions (especially to the sides) as you move away from that hotspot.
I'm really, really skeptical of aftermarket bulbs, with the possible exception of some of the Phillips (Netherlands) products.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (PanEuropean)*

Here are some pictures of my headlights with Silverstars bulbs. Those pictures are taken without flash. Enjoy.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW...just wow. Look at the light and color difference...
Those are silver stars and NOT bluevision right?
LMK how the bluevisions work out..


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*








a pic i took of the stock bulbs a while back


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (passat06boi)*

I have had Silverstars on my last two cars. Way better than the oem halogen bulbs. The light is a whiter light and has better range of coverage. Drove the Benz AMG SL32 with had the HID lights (I think) and these would be my dream headlights. But things being as they are I will be installing The Silverstar Ultra bulbs on my Eos soon as I can get a pair. These are supposed to be the new and improved Silerstar. I don't think the Blue Vision bulbs are as good. If you want Blue (Xenon) save your money. They will porbably be available but will be expensive (figure at least $2k) 


_Modified by cb391 at 12:47 AM 11-26-2006_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (cb391)*

cb, i dont think you will be installing any ultras on your eos, they dont even make them in h7{ size eos uses} i have a set of the regular silverstars they seem to work ok


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_WOW...just wow. Look at the light and color difference...
Those are silver stars and NOT bluevision right?
LMK how the bluevisions work out..

Yes, they are Silverstars. Not the Blue Vision, as soon as I received the Blue Visions, I will installed them, then take pictures and show it to u.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (minnvw)*

I didn't mean right away. I know they are new and hopefully will be available eventually. A lot of the first Silverstar line wasn't available right away. The people I've asked at parts stores, don't have any info other than they come in 2 packs and they run $50 and come in 9000 series initially. I'm going to try to email Sylvania and see if they can provide more info.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (passat06boi)*

Just curious, if our EOS 2.0T uses H7 bulbs, would this after-market kit work ok?
 http://www.xtralights.com/inde...ID=14
Also, this won't interfere with the DRL, or have any problems with lighting at all?


_Modified by Timokreon at 6:28 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (Timokreon)*

I don't see why not based on the picture of the bulbs.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (Timokreon)*

If the DRLs have reduced voltage to them, won't this be bad for the HIDs? Also remember that HIDs use different reflectors in most cars so the beam pattern won't be the same as you have now. The kit does look interesting though.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 10:00 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_If the DRLs have reduced voltage to them, won't this be bad for the HIDs?

Exactly, that's why you should disabled DRLs in order to use the HID kits for the Halogen headlights. Which is why I am VERY reluctant to even getting one.


----------



## atlantanorth (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*

What Silverstar series did you use? Sylvania does not even have the EOS listed to find the correct replacement bulbs?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (atlantanorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atlantanorth* »_What Silverstar series did you use? Sylvania does not even have the EOS listed to find the correct replacement bulbs?

I am using Sylvania Silverstar H7 ST/2. I got mine from Amazon.com. Check it out.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*

Let me see if I have this information correct (sorry for being dense, but I'm not at all car swavy).








Having the low-beam as the DRL with HID could hurt the ballast etc... because of the low voltage?
Would someone be kind enough to explain how cars that have HID OEM also have DRL?
Also, would it be possible to just change what light is actually coming on for your DRL? Say instead of the low-beam, have the fog lights come on, or the front turn signal? Such as from this place?  http://www.daytime-running-lights.com/
Again, I apologize if I'm coming off stupid.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (Timokreon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timokreon* »_Let me see if I have this information correct (sorry for being dense, but I'm not at all car swavy).








Having the low-beam as the DRL with HID could hurt the ballast etc... because of the low voltage?
Would someone be kind enough to explain how cars that have HID OEM also have DRL?
Also, would it be possible to just change what light is actually coming on for your DRL? Say instead of the low-beam, have the fog lights come on, or the front turn signal? Such as from this place?  http://www.daytime-running-lights.com/
Again, I apologize if I'm coming off stupid.









For vehicles with DRL that use the same bulb for both DRL and low beam you will need to deactivate your DRL. Because DRL operate on reduced wattage or fluctuating current levels. This will cause the HID system to flicker and burn out prematurely. Please ensure that the OEM headlight harness is providing a constant 12V to ensure that no damage will be caused to the HID system.
In order to change the what light is actually coming on for your DRL, you will need to use VAG-COM to change that settings. Please read the previous thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2946215 above to answer your questions. Make sure you read from Page 1. I am sure they will answers all your concerns regarding this issue. HTH. Good luck.











_Modified by darien at 9:43 AM 11-28-2006_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*

One more question. If the low beams/DRL are H7 what is the high beam bulb number? Is it a H7 too? TIA


_Modified by vweosdriver at 7:07 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (vweosdriver)*

I want to say the same as well. I just couldn't bother to change that, I rarely used high beam, not worth $40 changed those to Silverstars, hehe







.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (Timokreon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timokreon* »_Would someone be kind enough to explain how cars that have HID OEM also have DRL?

Hi Tim:
It's easy. If the car was originally equipped with xenon lights when it was built, these lights are operated at full power when they are used as DRLs. If the car was originally equipped with halogen bulbs when it was built, *some cars* (not all) are designed such that they use a reduced amount of power to illuminate the halogen bulb when it is used as a DRL, and only apply full power to the bulb when the driver turns on the headlights for night driving.
Michael


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (PanEuropean)*

My BMW Z4 had the bi HID lights a seperate halogen light for DRL.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (darien)*

Please see my revised post for a better question. TIA


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (vweosdriver)*



vweosdriver said:


> One more question. If the low beams/DRL are H7 what is the high beam bulb number? Is it a H7 too? TIA
> 
> the high beams are h7 , i dont have any idea what blub the low beams are, i had no reason to increase the power on low beam, with my fogs on i have plenty of illumination, I live in rural area, and the only time I use low beam is when meeting a car,some times i might not even meet one on the way home, ha


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: H7 Bulbs...one final question. (vweosdriver)*

The high beam and low beam lights both use H7 light bulbs. I only changed my low beam lights since I use that most of the time to Sylvania Silverstars H7/ST. I didn't change my high beam light bulbs at all since I hardly use them.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

ok, thanks for that info,


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

By the way I got the following info from Sylvania about the Silverstar Ultra. They are being sold along side the regular Silverstar lamps. They expect to have the H7 in Ultra in Fall 2007. They are starting with 9000 series lamps and adding as they go along.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cb391)*

*Archival Note:* related post - DRL - Daytime Running Lights


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

passatboi:
I just received and installed the Blue Vision bulbs into my headlights.
You do your own comparison, to me, it's about the same.







Blue visions







Silverstars







Blue Visions on both sides
Okay, the Blue Vision bulbs come with 2 other blue bulbs side lights. I don't know how to change them. If someone could kindly tell me if this blue bulb (picture below) will fit into the EOS's parking lights (picture below)? How do you swap the bulbs from the connector? I don't know how.


















_Modified by darien at 5:06 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_If someone could kindly tell me if this blue bulb (picture below) will fit into the EOS's parking lights (picture below)? How do you swap the bulbs from the connector? 

Hi Darien:
If it is the same as the connector for the city light on my Phaeton (I am pretty sure it is the same), you just gently tug on the light bulb and it comes straight out of the connector. It is a friction-fit.
It's interesting to note that if your VW product comes with OEM xenon headlights, VW supplies a blue-coloured city light bulb (sometimes called a parking light in North America) so that the city light does not appear to be yellow when the xenon light is illuminated beside it. If you want to get one of these blue bulbs, just ask your North American VW dealer for a Phaeton city light bulb. 
*Same Bulb, different VW*


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
I did exactly what you said. OMG!! It fits like a charm and now, I am VERY happy with my headlights + parking lights. See the difference from the pictures! Thank you VERY much! You are such a great asset for VWvortex forum!! Hands down to you man! Thanks again.







After the parking + headlights were changed to Blue Vision bulbs.







Only Headlights changed (Blue Vision H7); stocked parking lights.







Little Blue bulb installed as Parking light with Blue Vision H7.







Only Blue Vision H7 installed, stocked parking light.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Why o' why hasn't anyone with the 3.2 shared headlight pix with us. We're all dying to know wheather the DRL is a halogen bulb or uses the xenon bulb. Also, what happens when the high-beam is triggered ... does it move the shutter quickly or is it relatively impossible to "flash-to-pass". Please, someone...take some revealing photos for us. Thanks in advance


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Hi Brian:
I don't know if a "3.2 headlight" is different from a "generic xenon headlight". Just in case the two are the same thing, here are some pictures of what I believe is a "generic xenon headlight" from a European Eos. If I am wrong, and this is not a xenon headlight, please, someone correct me.
About your question (what bulb is used for DRL) - just from looking at the thing, I cannot imagine any other way of providing a DRL other than by illuminating the main xenon bulb. The halogen bulb that you can see on the inboard side of the main projector lens is, I think, physically placed such that it would only be useful as a cornerning light.
Michael
*Xenon Headlight (OEM fitment) on Eos*


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Michael. Thanks for the great detail of the Eos bi-xenon . . I've never seen one up close like that. I see your point, however here in the states there are vehicles that use the turn indicators (amber in color) as DRL's. I realize VW has not been doing this, but it is a possibility. Also, it may use the halogen "city-light" underneath the turn indicator light . . but my guess is that is too dim to be used as a DRL. I'll just patiently wait for a 3.2 owner to take a moment and go into their garage and figure out the real truth.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Hi Brian:
Sebastian posted some interesting information about how to configure an Eos so that it uses fog lights as DRLs on this post: Daytime Running Lights (top of page 2). There is, however, one problem that might arise from that, and that is the question of whether the fog lights then shut off automatically if high beams are selected.
Most VWs are designed so that if the driver has the fog lights on and subsequently selects high beams on, the fog lights will automatically switch off. This is highly desirable behavior, because if the fog lights don't shut off, the bright pool of light directly in front of the car (caused by the fog lights) will make it extremely difficult for the driver to focus his or her attention far ahead of the car, which is where you would presume they want to look if they have turned on the high beams.
Michael


----------

